# Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen



## tomick86 (25. September 2014)

*Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

Hallo!

Habe mir vor einigen Wochen das Sony Z1 Compact gekauft und das Update auf Android 4.4 installiert.

Habe Probleme mit der Kamera. Nach ein paar Fotos, mal mehr mal weniger, bleibt das geknipste Bild stehen und es wird nicht abgespeichert. Auch kann man dann kein neues mehr schießen. Die Kamera hängt. Wenn man aus dem Kameramodus zurück geht und wieder ein Foto machen will, genau das gleiche. Dann hilft nur ein Neustart.

Habe mal umgestellt, dass die Fotos auf der SD Karte abgespeichert werden sollen, seit ca 5 Tage klappt das problemlos! komisch... denn sonst habe ich ja auch keine Probleme mit dem internen Speicher.

Hat jemand das das gleiche Problem und kenn jemand Abhilfe?


----------



## Vinocore (25. September 2014)

Habe das gleich Problem beim Z1. Bin auch ratlos. Ob das wirklich am Speicher liegt? Bitte auch um Hilfe. Danke


----------



## CoreLHD (25. September 2014)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

Versucht doch mal ob eine andere Camera-App Abhilfe schafft. Gibt es ja genug von.


----------



## tomick86 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

habe gerade vom bekannten nen tip bekommen: hat das normale Z1. bis jetzt scheint es zu funzen:

zitat:Jap, das liegt an einem update. Dafür musst du die Anwendungsdaten löschen.

Gehe mal unter Einstellungen rein und wähle ALLE APPS aus.

Dann kannst du die folgenden APPS aufrufen und die Daten löschen:



-          Camera common

-          Kamera



Da dann einfach die Daten löschen. Danach ging es bei mir wieder.


----------



## Vinocore (25. September 2014)

Also der Tipp mit dem löschen scheint geklappt zu haben. Ich beobachte das ganze mal und gebe dann mal bescheid


----------



## tomick86 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

habe gestern und heute immer mal zwischendurch fotos gemacht zum testen... bei mir bis jetzt auch ohne probleme.
hoffe das scheint der fehler gewesen zu sein....


----------



## tomick86 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

sooo jetzt wars wieder so dass die fotos nicht mehr auf dem internen speicher gespeichert werden konnten.. wieder die gleiche problematik....

hmmm. doof kacke...


----------



## iPlutonium (7. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab das normale Z1 und nach dem Löschen der Kamera Daten klappt es wunderbar, ich glaube Kitkat verträgt sich nicht mit der Cam.


----------



## tomick86 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

hast du denn 4.4 drauf?


----------



## iPlutonium (7. Oktober 2014)

tomick86 schrieb:


> hast du denn 4.4 drauf?



Ja klar...


----------



## tomick86 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

ok.. naja... ich glaub ich muss es erstmal hinnehmen, dass es bei mir nur mit "auf sd karte speichern" klappt... vielleicht hat sony ja bei so einem "BILLIG SMARTPHONE" noch mal erbarmen und verteilt updates...

Hat denn sonst noch einer das problem, dass es auch weiterhin nicht klappt? auch wenn man die kamera daten gelöscht hat?


----------



## CSOger (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

Hier läuft alles.


----------



## tomick86 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

sooo... habs jetz eingepackt... schicks zurück... schnauze voll!!! fast 350 euro bezahlt für ein unfertiges produkt!!! kann nicht sein.!!!!


----------



## iPlutonium (9. Oktober 2014)

tomick86 schrieb:


> sooo... habs jetz eingepackt... schicks zurück... schnauze voll!!! fast 350 euro bezahlt für ein unfertiges produkt!!! kann nicht sein.!!!!



Ist wohl das einzige was du noch machen kannst..


----------



## iPlutonium (10. Oktober 2014)

Melde mich mal wieder zurück, bleibt nach der Löschung des Caches immer noch hängen, wollte heute ein Foto von einem Lamborghini Aventador machen der einfach mal so auf dem Parkplatz stand und zack bleibt sie hängen, noch nicht mal die überlegene Automatik schafft Abhilfe. Joa warten wir mal ab, vielleicht haut Sony noch mal ein Update raus der den scheiß behebt.

Edit: Ich habe Keine Lust das Smartphone wegzuschicken, ich glaube es hängt mit Android Kitkat zusammen da es vorher ja nicht vorhanden war.


----------



## tomick86 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

hatte es ja eingeschickt... haben angeblich nichts gefunden.... hätte kein neustart machen sollen, sondern es wegschicken sollen als sie wieder mal hängen geblieben ist.... mal gucken wie lange sie jetzt funktioniert... Einen tag hat se schon


----------



## iPlutonium (16. Oktober 2014)

tomick86 schrieb:


> hatte es ja eingeschickt... haben angeblich nichts gefunden.... hätte kein neustart machen sollen, sondern es wegschicken sollen als sie wieder mal hängen geblieben ist.... mal gucken wie lange sie jetzt funktioniert... Einen tag hat se schon



Hmm ich habe jetzt mindestens 100 Bilder geknipst und es funktioniert auch bei mir, kam irgendwie ein update raus was ich übersehen habe oder hat die Kamera mal ihre Momente? Anscheinend haben nicht so viele das Problem weil ich im Internet nix gefunden habe bezüglich unserem Problem, was ich auch nicht verstehe warum zur Höhle zerkratzt sich mein ah so gutes dragon trail glass obwohl es starke Belastung und Kratzfestigkeit aushalten sollte, soll ich es lieber behalten oder ab zum Saturn/Sony damit?


----------



## tomick86 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

ich würds einschicken.... weil die probleme werden nicht weniger...


----------



## tomick86 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

bin mal gespannt, was mit Android 5 passieren wird... ob da alles laufen wird???


----------



## iPlutonium (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*



tomick86 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt, was mit Android 5 passieren wird... ob da alles laufen wird???



Ich hoffe Lolipop macht die Fehler weg, sollte es nicht im Januar kommen ?


----------



## tomick86 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

Quartal 1... kann auch Ende März werden.... Ich hoffe auch das es vorher ausgiebig getestet wird!!!! NIcht das die Kunden wieder die Versuchskaninchen sind!


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

Das Problem ist kein Grundsätzlicher bug sonst würden sich viel mehr beschwehren. Ich hab noch nie probs mit gehabt.


----------



## tomick86 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

Jemand schon Android 5.0 drauf?


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

Hab cm12 drauf gehabt läuft so ganz gut aber wie bei allen customs ist die akkulaufzeit einfach viel schlechter. Statt alle 2-3 Tage jeden Tag laden.
Darum bin ich wieder zurück zu kk


----------



## tomick86 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Sony Z1 Compact Kamera bleibt hängen*

hoffe mal das android 5 langsam kommt... hat jemand schon das update erhalten???


----------

